# Shots of my hypo bearded dragon.



## Xcell (Mar 5, 2012)

Just thought i would share some photos of my hypo bearded dragon, and see what you all think. I got this girl of Brettix late last year and am very impressed with how she is going.















And a quick pic Of when i first got her





Hope u enjoyed the shots


----------



## Trench (Mar 5, 2012)

have to get myself one of those 
great pics


----------



## thepythonguy (Mar 5, 2012)

nice looking dragon mate i like the lavender strips down the back


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice, you thinking of breeding with another hypo ?


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 6, 2012)

She is gorgeous!! It still amazes me how fast they grow!!


----------



## Xcell (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks. Would like to breed her with another hypo but i only have one atm. So im thinking of crossing her with either one of my high reds or yellows and getting some nice coloured hets then breed them back to her so i can get some different coloured hypo. Still a while off though, so i got plenty of time


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 6, 2012)

I think that would be the best way to go. Get some nice reds in the mix so you get some really nice coloured hypos. I've seen a few hypos but I'm yet to see any that are more than just pale. Yours would be up there though . If Brett sold you that it makes me think of what he would of held back...


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 6, 2012)

stunning, still kicking myself i missed out on this..


----------



## jcros32 (Mar 6, 2012)

thepythonguy said:


> nice looking dragon mate i like the lavender strips down the back



Agreed  very stunning dragon.


----------



## Trench (Mar 6, 2012)

Is she a pygmy bearded, central bearded or what?


----------



## Xcell (Mar 6, 2012)

She is a central bearded dragon. Thanks for the feedback im very happy with how shes coming along


----------



## Nezikah (Mar 6, 2012)

I want!!!

Where do I get one of those??


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe Brettix still has some advertised on his site


----------



## Xcell (Mar 6, 2012)

just another shot with a normal cbd


----------



## Brettix (Mar 11, 2012)

Amazing mate she is an absolute stunner,very happy with her and how all the hypos are looking.
Things are definitely heating up in the beardie world 8),glad your happy.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 11, 2012)

whammy.
nice dragon man!


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 11, 2012)

Brettix said:


> Amazing mate she is an absolute stunner,very happy with her and how all the hypos are looking.
> Things are definitely heating up in the beardie world 8),glad your happy.



have you got any updates on any of your projects Brett? 
Haven't seen anything on your site for a while.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 11, 2012)

Here a couple of my hold backs from a younger clutch.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 11, 2012)

Great Beardies, it puts a whole new look on them.
I hope that you do well with them, great to see.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Xcell (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, im keep every one updated when i can


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 11, 2012)

wowzers. Awesome stuff Brettix and Xcell.
Would love one of these!


----------



## Xcell (Mar 15, 2012)

Cheers, i cant wait to see how she turns outs a an adult. If its anything like her parents that brettix has ill be wrapped


----------



## arlington85 (Mar 17, 2012)

View attachment 243108

Hi there, just wondering what makes a dragon hypo? I read in abbreviation that it means lack ofmelanine. This is my white x white from a Saz line? Is he considered hypo?


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 18, 2012)

You're right about the lack of melanin. 
I can't see your pic (on my phone) so I won't say anything about yours. 
But one of the signs of a hypo beardy is clear nails. As hatchlings, their naills are clear and it's easy to see compared to their clutchmates. However they can get darker as they get older too.


----------



## Xcell (Mar 19, 2012)

Hypo is actually an abbreviation of the word hypomelanistic. This word implies a Bearded dragon with a diminished dark pigmentation. Hypo means less and melanistic means pigmented. Black pigments are produced, but not transported. This results into a lightly coloured appearance compared to a standard coloured Bearded dragon. Some standard animals are lightly coloured, but not a Hypo. They differ from true Hypo's, because they lack the heritable genetic disorder that is transferred through generations. The difference is found within the genotype and phenotype. The genotype (genes) of a Hypo is completely difference, while phenotype (the way they look like) can be almost identical.


Hope this helps, its copied from a site about some bd genetics

Oh and the best way to tell is hypos will have completely clear nails


----------



## arlington85 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for that guys, much clearer now. My white has coloured nails but i still love him purchasing any more beardies this season has been forbidden by my partner, but from what sort of pairing would a hypo be produced? Also what is the cost of one?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 19, 2012)

I must have one of these hypo dragons one day


----------



## Xcell (Mar 20, 2012)

To get a hypo you will need to breed 2 dragons with hypo in there genes. Either two het hypos. (carry the hypo gene but doesnt show it). Or hypo cross het. Hypo. Or hypo cross hypo. In the next few seasons there will be a whole heap of hets. For sale and the odd 100% Hypos.and soon enough i think we should have some different coloured hypos, which i cant wait to see.

Dunno if or what he has avaliable atm, but right now Brettix is your man for Hypos. Hes has some stunning dragons and is great with all the help you need


----------



## artolicus (Mar 26, 2012)

Theyre so gorgeous!!


----------



## Xcell (Mar 28, 2012)

Cheers 







Just another shot of Harley the hypo on the left with sparks my holdback from this year on the right.


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 29, 2012)

very nice mate, you breed these or what ?


----------



## Xcell (Mar 29, 2012)

Not the hypos yet. But the normal on the right was a hatchy from to of my lizards i breed


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 29, 2012)

i like your beardies ;-)


----------



## Xcell (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks maddog


----------



## johneven (Apr 22, 2012)

Some more photos xcell


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 22, 2012)

What gorgeous Beardies 
I love your Hypo girl, hoping to get a beardie from Brettix one of these days 
Anyway as johneven said, more pics please


----------



## Xcell (Apr 23, 2012)

heres a couple others, but theses are a little old. Ill try get some new ones soon


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww so cute, I love it how she is curled up in the dish 
As said before, she is so beautiful


----------



## Xcell (May 22, 2012)

Let me know if ya getting sick of this girl, but here's another updated pic of her. 

Also if you wanna see more just like my facebook page, you can see updates on all my dragons. 

http://m.facebook.com/pages/Xcell-D...0&refsrc=http://www.google.com.au/search&_rdr


----------



## Rocky (May 23, 2012)

Xcell said:


> Let me know if ya getting sick of this girl, but here's another updated pic of her.



Is that a trick question? Amazing little creatures you have there. Keep those photos coming! Can't wait to see some offspring in the future.

edit -I realize what was said was not a question.. But I am tired.


----------



## Xcell (May 23, 2012)

Haha yea i cant wait either. But it'll still be a little off


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 23, 2012)

Xcell said:


> heres a couple others, but theses are a little old. Ill try get some new ones soon



she is a really good looking girl Xcell you (& Brett)must be proud dad(s)


----------



## Grogshla (May 23, 2012)

blown away every time I look at these photos!


----------



## nch90 (Jul 14, 2012)

xcell your beardies are unbelievable


----------



## Xcell (Jul 14, 2012)

been a while, couple more updates. 

IPhone pic





Camera photo


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 15, 2012)

Love the photos.how old is she now?


----------



## Sissy (Jul 15, 2012)

Xcell said:


> been a while, couple more updates.
> 
> IPhone pic
> 
> ...



So jealous... She's so beautiful 
makes me want one.... & a high red red - thanks for the updated photos great to see the age and stage of these babies..


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 15, 2012)

They are sooooo Gorgeous!!! Really makes me want a couple..


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice looking beardie Xcell I was going to buy some of brettix too but didnt hear back from him


----------



## moussaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Soooooooooooo beautiful!!


----------



## Mroads75 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just stunning.....


----------



## Xcell (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks every one. 

Strange that you didnt get a reply from brettix. Hes normally pretty good with that sort of stuff. He must have been pretty flat out with msgs and a couple got lost.

Sissysmum.. I should have some red hatchies this season if ya still looking then.


----------

